# Daniel's Daily Mistakes



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello Rat Forum!

So I'm Daniel, and I've had my rats for... approximately 3 days. So far they are wonderfully adorable and I'm already seeing very distinct personalities emerge. Little 3 week Hef is courageous, fearless, and completely without any fear. 5 week old Toku is shy and quiet, but so very curious about life outside his cage. 5 week old Gandalf seems to be the alpha rat of the bunch (he forcefully grooms the others after pinning them), but is much more reserved with humans than rats (and a lot less curious so far).

Every day things are different so far, but one thing stays the same: I make mistakes every single day  At least I'm learning from them!

Sunday:
Mistake I made: Not enough bedding for the new ratlings. 
What learned: Cutting up some old shirts made some pretty good bedsheets for these days

Monday:
Mistake I made: Pulling the scary-rats out too early from the pen and putting them back in the cage too quickly.
What I learned: Let them have the chance to come out first, and be gentle when taking them out. Wearing a hoodie is great since they can hide in the hood or pockets and be less afrad

Tuesday:
Mistake I made: Too many treats too early
What I learned: A rat pooping on you isn't too bad... unless they had too many treats. Then it is kind of gross. Also hyped up rats can bounce around their cage like rubber balls. 

I'm looking forward to getting off of work so I can go home, make another mistake, and learn something new in the process


----------



## TanyaB (Apr 13, 2015)

Pet ownership is one big learning curve


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Daniel,

It's so great to see your learning curve. Please keep posting these! 

Another thing about the poop-a-matic machines.  They also poop when they are nervous/scared/excited. That may also be a reason you were met with an abundance of gifts!

I had placed my boys in their carrier in the other room while I cleaned the cage. When I returned to retrieve them, there were at least a dozen coco-pellets. Ew.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh...and bouncing around usually indicates happy rats and is usually termed "popcorning".


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

This post is cute, I'm glad you're enjoying your new fur babies. :3


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Popcorning, a very good term I think. It's pretty much what it looked like. It just took me by surprise. I didn't think they should really be able to move like that 

And I will keep it up. We will see tonight what kind of damage I can do when I get home to the boys. The boyfriend is home with them today keeping an eye on them. I think he plans to let them crawl in his hoodie while he works on his fish tank.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, Oliver popcorns more than Barry. He especially likes it if I grab his tush and then have my hand act like a rat and "scamper away". He will tackle it.


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

That sounds really cute. My guys are still a little young for that sadly. I'm looking forward to this kind of play with them <3


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Just re-read your post. Yes...three weeks! Just a baby! Do you have to give him any type of formula? Or is he eating solid food already?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Tedology said:


> Yes, Oliver popcorns more than Barry. He especially likes it if I grab his tush and then have my hand act like a rat and "scamper away". He will tackle it.


One of my rats does this.. he doesn't tackle, though. He humps! Such a little turd...


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Fraido said:


> One of my rats does this.. he doesn't tackle, though. He humps! Such a little turd...


ROFL! Quite the casanova 

Ollie doesn't "tackle" per se... but he sort of lurches at my hands...then he realizes it's a hand and scampers away but spins around. He wants more play.


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Tedology said:


> Just re-read your post. Yes...three weeks! Just a baby! Do you have to give him any type of formula? Or is he eating solid food already?


He has been weaned, but I think just. He can't do the water bottle so I put water out for him. I have pellets for young rats and mice, and he seems to be eating those. He also loves the little extras he gets, especially broccoli. He just nibbles off the little flowers. We weren't going to take him, but the lady we got them from said he was so attached to the other two she didn't want them separated.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Animals have a 8 week period from birth where they will accept most new things. As you have them so young, you are lucky enough to get to shape that period. I would urge you to expose them to different people and noises so you end up with lovely balanced little ratties. It sounds like you've got off to a great start if they are already popcorning about! ;D


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

JigglyPuffy said:


> He has been weaned, but I think just. He can't do the water bottle so I put water out for him. I have pellets for young rats and mice, and he seems to be eating those. He also loves the little extras he gets, especially broccoli. He just nibbles off the little flowers. We weren't going to take him, but the lady we got them from said he was so attached to the other two she didn't want them separated.


Okay...now I MUST see photos.  I bet he's adorable!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Tedology said:


> ROFL! Quite the casanova
> 
> Ollie doesn't "tackle" per se... but he sort of lurches at my hands...then he realizes it's a hand and scampers away but spins around. He wants more play.


Lol, I'm just glad he humps rather than bites due to his hormones! The others just hump each other, or ocassionally my dog's paw. x3

I could do without that 'poking' though.:$


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Tedology said:


> Okay...now I MUST see photos.  I bet he's adorable!










He is very adorable. This is the picture I posted in another thread (but here it is again). This is the Sunday we got him, and he just marched out of his cage and all over everyone. Here is the boyfriend holding him.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Look at that wee little thing!

You need a photo of him in a teacup!  If it's a Christmas-pattern, you have your 2015 Christmas cards!


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Wednesday
Mistake I made: Put Toku on my shoulder as soon as he was comfortable with me
What I learned: Rats seem to like to burrow in long hair. I wear my hair a little longer (about shoulder length) and Toku was AMAZED to be in He kept moving around and burrowing. I think I need a haircut.

Also: we took both scaredy boys out of their cage for about half hour sessions where they were snuggled, cuddled, petted, and comforted by us while they spazzing and settled down. This was the first time, despite the fact that he was frantic for a while, that Toku didn't lay any scared poops or frightened pees on me! Especially lucky since he was in my hair


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Tedology said:


> Oh my gosh! Look at that wee little thing!
> 
> You need a photo of him in a teacup!  If it's a Christmas-pattern, you have your 2015 Christmas cards!


No christmas pattern, but I can promise cutesy pictures this weekend 

And holy cow they grow fast. His face is already looking more ratty and less mousey, and t has only been 3 days.


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

I love this thread. 

My rats love my hair - it's about a third of the way down my back, and I fully understand what the phrase "your hair looks like a rat's nest" now haha.

That's something that I find so crazy, how fast they grow and change.


----------



## Jazzifizzle (Apr 15, 2015)

JigglyPuffy said:


> Mistake I made: Pulling the scary-rats out too early from the pen and putting them back in the cage too quickly.
> What I learned: Let them have the chance to come out first, and be gentle when taking them out. Wearing a hoodie is great since they can hide in the hood or pockets and be less afrad



To bond with mine I've been putting a blanket over me and a beach towel over me to make a sort of tent so it's nice and dark. I sit in my office chair and let them crawl all over me but the poopies don't get on my work clothes. 10 minutes for 5 days a week and Oreo is so affectionate. Working on Butters now.


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Wednesday
Mistake I made: Didn't have as much time for them tonight as I normally do, due to a soul crushing day in the salt mines. Only took them out for about 15 minutes in the evening
What I learned: They are becoming far more social. I kept trying to put Toku in his cage and he kept trying to run back up my arm. Little Hef kept climbing the gate door trying to find a way out. They wanted to play more. Even f that play is somewhat skittish of me.


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Friday
Mistake I made: Left some change on the table when the rats had come outside.
What I learned: Toku is totally a klepto! While running around the table he came across my change, snagged a quarter and hid it in the cage. Then he came back for a dime. Then he tried to steal my small shiny blue flashlight. He's totally a magpie. I found his stash (everything was buried under one of the tunnels) when cleaning up the cage.


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

hahaha Rats are total kleptos! I've lost (and found) many a thing - socks, change, earrings (mine are gauged, and they LOVE my plugs)... Anything they can run away with is fair game. It's crazy what you'll find. If you let them free roam around the room, be prepared when you move furniture too, you'll find a hoard of goodies under the couch as well. And cushions. And inside a hoodie, so be careful there. My husband had an experience with a "poop rain" one day...


----------

